# Question about Angel Eyes



## troymerritt (Sep 11, 2004)

I recently purchased a new 2005 BMW M3. I am interested in getting some angel eyes for my car. Do any of you have any suggestions? What are the best ones to get and what do they look like. I saw a pic of a guy that had some that had blue/purple on the high beam. They looked awesome. 

Also, will it interfere with the movement of the M3 headlights when they turn on the corners? What is the best site with the best prices for these angle eyes? Your help is appreciated. Thanks, Soldier in the Middle East :thumbup:


----------



## AC Schnitzer (Mar 7, 2004)

Try bavarian or unmitza they have a lot of products koperformance might have something too.


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

i got the enhanced DDE made by Wheel Power. there should be no problems with your auto headlight adjustments. :thumbup:


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## newbimmerguy04 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just bought a set of angel eyes for my 2004 330xi. I just got done doing the physical part of the install done, but the instructions are rather vague about how to hook them up. It mentions about hooking up the DLR's, but I'm not quite certain how. Any help??? I do have the Xenon lights on it.


----------

